# Sink Putty



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Just curious what everyone out there thinks of sink putty. Like it? Don't like it? Why? Just reading a article about and might give it a shot.


----------



## XChief (May 8, 2014)

wannabflyguy said:


> Just curious what everyone out there thinks of sink putty. Like it? Don't like it? Why? Just reading a article about and might give it a shot.


Had problems keeping it on, it does work, sticky on the fingers, It has it;s uses. I use it or splitshot's at different times.


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

I used to use it and I would give it a 6 out of 10. I used to carry both the putty and tin split shot, but I would usually end up using the shot because the putty would frequently fall off, and slide around on the line, even when I put it between knots. However, it is effective in getting the flies down, and you can kind of mold it into the shape you want which is nice. But all in all, I would skip it and use tin split shot or a sink tip.


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

I tried it also when I first started. Hate it. It doesn't stay put, it leaves sticky residue on your leader. Best thing for me has been black round shot without the ears on it. I only use shot steel heading. U can avoid adding weight most of the time by tying heavy flies. Tungsten beads are my favorites.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I tried it for the first time in the early spring. I found that it works best in cold water, dip it to harden it before casting and only use very small pieces rolled thin on the line. If you leave it balled up it will fall off a lot sooner. Honestly I hate using both kinds and prefer to use a weighted fly on a double rig to get the lighter one down.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I use lead foil. Herters use to sell it in match book type pack. A little pack goes long way. Not sticky and
won't nick leader like shot.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

I carry Snake River Mud from Loon, it will not take the place of split shot most of time but really drops flies and leaders like nothing.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Loon-Snake-...aders-Flies-/130493991290?hash=item1e620c497a


----------

